# Prince Cloud Guitar On eBay



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

Pretty weird looking but looks amazingly well made. I love the inlays and the subtle curl around the input.

Linky


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice! I love his cloud guitars, but they're apparently quite small (Prince is a small guy).

The first pics look like photos of a neck-thru model, though.


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2006)

What's the scale length on those things? It does look a little short...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

I was thinking it looked a bit short...mainly because the inlays are tiny little things but still take up the majority of the fret that they're occupying. I'll try to find out the scale on it.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 31, 2006)

Prince's original Cloud guitars were handmade and featured 24.75" scales, with 22 medium/jumbo frets, and a 12" radius on the fretboard. They were also neck thru (as Darren noticed from the original pics) and had EMG's (81 bridge and SA neck) and had Schaller hardware. 

This one which is a Schecter special factory run, obviously have inferior parts (IMO), bolt-on neck and different pickups. Some of them were made to the original Gibson scale but later batches were also 25.5" which this one probably is (based purely on the inlays - the original batch that were 24.75" just had dot inlays).

I prefer the Pearl White one's:







He played Telecaster's for years so I don't think he has particular issues with the scale length's (although I know that both the cloud guitars and the later symbol guitars were very light and the bodie's were cut smaller).


----------



## Shawn (Aug 31, 2006)

NIce, i've always liked those, I have a shirt which features the hall of fame guitars and it has a yellow one "yellow cloud" it is called. I like the pearl white one much better though.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 31, 2006)

Imagine that as a 7


----------



## steve777 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, I have always loved his "cloud" guitars. I'm not one for wierd guitar shapes, but they just have a very elegant, classy look to them. I'd love to try one out sometime.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 31, 2006)

wow I'm surprised he actually uses emg's lmao imagine prince playing Metal at home


----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow I'm surprised he actually uses emg's lmao imagine prince playing Metal at home


"duhhh dun dun dah dah dun dun dah dah dun dun dah dahhhhh..... Saaaanitaaarriaah HEEE!"


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 31, 2006)

Mykie said:


> Imagine that as a 7



I am actually supprised there hasn't been one made since Prince uses the number 7 all the time due to its "mystical" properties.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 31, 2006)

They have one of his guitars up in the Smithsonian. I think it was a yellow cloud.


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2006)

Didn't Vai give Prince one of the early Universe models as a gift?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know but they are equivalents of each other in their respective genres..it would make sense.


----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2006)

darren said:


> Didn't Vai give Prince one of the early Universe models as a gift?


AFAIK, Prince owns the guitar that FTLOG was recorded with.


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow I'm surprised he actually uses emg's lmao imagine prince playing Metal at home



Since when are EMG's metal-only pickup? David Gilmour gives the Metallica guys pretty stiff competition for the most famous EMG user.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah...
and for the guitar, it looks.. a bit weird, but i seen "worse".. and better also...
on the second though, its not so bad..


----------



## steve777 (Sep 1, 2006)

darren said:


> Didn't Vai give Prince one of the early Universe models as a gift?



Yeah, Vai gave him his PWH, I believe.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 2, 2006)

wow and to think the Original Cloud/sign/Prince designs were done by http://www.auerswald-instruments.com/ the true genius behind these guitars...I have always Loved his..."Barracuda" But they are unobtainable from mere mortals...these guitars START!! at 10 grand....I wonder why with the exception of the KRAMER "Enterprize" http://www.iwantguitars.com/store/?product=5424 there are no other guitars with the Roland style Headstock to body design?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> AFAIK, Prince owns the guitar that FTLOG was recorded with.


The PWH with the non matching headstock, very early model which is also pictured in PaW liner notes. His only one on his site and it was given away in 1996. At least it went to somebody cool.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 3, 2006)

Jerich said:


> wow and to think the Original Cloud/sign/Prince designs were done by http://www.auerswald-instruments.com/ the true genius behind these guitars...I have always Loved his..."Barracuda"



Hey man, Sorry that's not true. It was originally built in 1983 by David Husain, who was a luthier at Knut Koupee music store in Minneapolis. The design is based on a bass guitar Prince used in the video for 'Why you Wanna Treat me so bad.' The Cloud was first seen in the movie 'Purple Rain'. 

Auerswald did however make him a bass and a guitar shaped synth around the time of Love Sexy/Batman (the second picture on their site with the guitar is around the time of Graffiti Bridge). They obviously also make the symbol guitar which he started using in about 1992. Sorry I'm a bit of a geek when it comes to Prince.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 3, 2006)

dude do not tell everyone you are a PRINCE GEEK...it might have terrible reactions... 
I know Auerswald made a few of the concept designs i just figured thru talking with a few of princes roadie they were all by him...It really doesn't matter to me really....can you imagine of prince got off his HIGH HORSE and recorded a Solo intrumental CD? it would rival the JP's..etc of today...prince is respected in the guitar community as a shredder......


----------



## Dormant (Sep 3, 2006)

Jerich said:


> dude do not tell everyone you are a PRINCE GEEK...it might have terrible reactions...



 



Jerich said:


> I know Auerswald made a few of the concept designs i just figured thru talking with a few of princes roadie they were all by him...It really doesn't matter to me really....can you imagine of prince got off his HIGH HORSE and recorded a Solo intrumental CD? it would rival the JP's..etc of today...prince is respected in the guitar community as a shredder......



It's funny you should say that but there was a whole argument I noticed the other day about Prince's playing with even Ted Nugent himself nuts: ) making points suggesting that Prince really isn't all that as a guitarist. I think he is great so this stuff is just quite amusing. 

PRINCE FORUM:
http://www.housequake.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72464

TED NUGENT FORUM:
http://nugeboard.tednugent.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/265595.html


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 3, 2006)

Lol, it's funny to picture Ted Nugent using the internet.

"Prince is truly a great & gifted *soulful guitarboy*, however, all those effects suck & ruin the essence of guitar. He has no DOG EAT DOG, no STRANGLEHOLD, no CatScratch Fever, no KLSTRPHKME, no RAWDOGS, no CRAVE, no MOTORCITY MADHOUSE, no GIRLSCOUT COOKIES, no STORMTROOPIN, no LITTLE MISS DANGEROUS, no FRED BEAR, no PARALYZED, no GREAT WHITE BUFFALO, no EARTHTONES, no FREE FOR ALL, no WANG DANG, no WANGO TANGO, no HEY BABY, no NEED YOU BAD, no SNAKESKIN COWBOYS, *no real soulmusic. Im the last of em*."


Yep, this is all for show: http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhAK94Xpf7Y&mode=related&search=


There's no way he's actually into his music, he just likes having tons of screaming fans.


----------



## frankcannon (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi...this is the site of the creator of the golden symbol guitar that prince plays

HOME


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

frankcannon said:


> Hi...this is the site of the creator of the golden symbol guitar that prince plays
> 
> HOME



Hi... this is a REALLY epic bump of a four year old thread.


----------



## yetti (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread is 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 6, 2010)

nevertheless, it's freaking old


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the shape but thats all I like really


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Feb 8, 2010)

I wondered why the auction and tube links werent working. 2006? I think this thread needs 

I do like prince though ...


----------



## Arminius (Feb 8, 2010)

This is such a hell of a bump that i decided to thank the post in commemoration.


----------

